# 6th Edition Item List



## tacticalguy24 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got to reading from a guy selling stuff on another site and thought i'd share this list.


Product Name Contents Advance Order USD
Warhammer 40,000: Rulebook (English)	440pp Hardback Book 23-Jun-12 $74.25
Warhammer 40,000 Munitorum Templates	3 x Templates 23-Jun-12 $19.75
Warhammer 40,000 Munitorum Tape Measure	Servo Skull Tape Measure 23-Jun-12	$16.50
Warhammer 40,000: Psychic Powers (English)	32 Cards, Leaflet, Box 23-Jun-12	$13.25
Warhammer 40,000: Gamers' Edition (English)	Rulebook, Dice Set, Satchel 23-Jun-12	$123.75
Warhammer 40,000: Collectors' Edition Rulebook (English)	Rulebook 23-Jun-12	$132.00


note that this would be @ 20% off. This seller always does 20% off so I'm assuming this part.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

tacticalguy24 said:


> Got to reading from a guy selling stuff on another site and thought i'd share this list.
> 
> 
> Product Name Contents Advance Order USD
> ...


What the fuck?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> What the fuck?


Yeah that's been covered in the rumor thread. It's a real thing, apparently all the shared psychic powers that will be available will have reference cards like the 8 Lores of Magic from Fantasy. No idea what will in the leaflet exactly.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh god, it better not be come Psyker: The Gathering. I hate card games.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> Oh god, it better not be come Psyker: The Gathering. I hate card games.


I still stand by if GW ever released an actual physical Emperor's Tarot it'd make for a neat addition to the universe and easy money as it'd have cool art too!


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont mind the Idea of new psychic powers being released as new cards. If they did it without making it some sort of random booster BS.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

From what I've heard, the cards are for reference only and an optional purchase. The psyker rules will be printed in the BRB and can be used from there without issue. If you want to buy the cards for quick reference, they make them in a catchy tin. It would be very easy to print the info on a card in MS Publisher (or Pages), add some clip art or picture and print onto card stock.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Apparently it Australia it's going to be:

Rulebook $125
tape, templates, cards $20ea

eeech, $125 for the Rulebook? Ouch... might just wait for the boxed set really...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

For me it is less that and more the general price of the rulebooks. I am seriously debating if I am going to even bother continuing the hobby if the basic rulebook costs as much as a college textbook.


----------



## pb97613 (Apr 2, 2012)

tacticalguy24 said:


> Got to reading from a guy selling stuff on another site and thought i'd share this list.
> 
> 
> Product Name Contents Advance Order USD
> ...


Just had a look at the pricing of the Fantasy Rulebook on GW's USA site and full retail for that is $74.25 USD. I think those prices are the full retail prices. So hopefully you'll get 20% off these prices if your seller always does 20% off.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

scscofield said:


> For me it is less that and more the general price of the rulebooks. I am seriously debating if I am going to even bother continuing the hobby if the basic rulebook costs as much as a college textbook.


This I have to agree with wholeheartedly. Some people don't WANT the volumes of lore and fluff - especially if you've been a part of it for 15+ years like some of us! I know some things may tweak as they progress things slightly towards Warhammer 41K but for people who know the lore, a basic read of someone's "6th Edition Lore for Dummies/Cheapskates" is enough. I really wish they'd release the "rules only" rulebook like the one that comes in the boxed set. I'll be getting one off Ebay when it becomes available.



pb97613 said:


> Just had a look at the pricing of the Fantasy Rulebook on GW's USA site and full retail for that is $74.25 USD. I think those prices are the full retail prices. So hopefully you'll get 20% off these prices if your seller always does 20% off.


My FLGS gives 25% off!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Ninjurai said:


> I dont mind the Idea of new psychic powers being released as new cards. If they did it without making it some sort of random booster BS.


"You've activated my trap card!!!"
_-Loki the Trickster_


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I promised myself I wan't going to rant about GW prices any more this month, but $75 for a rulebook, seriously? The fuck?

Now, I know, I know, "you only need to buy the rulebook once", yeah, whatever! Best part of £50 is still absolute, donkey semen guzzling, horse excrement! (edited for the nippers in the audience) The majority of other big players offer their rules (or at least the basics) for free. Yeah, people play your games, but they come to you first, for the miniatures! 

I'm not saying that a 440p (full colour?) hardback book will be cheap to make, by any stretch. And it'll probably look great. But $75 is asking a hell of a lot. Yeah, you can get the mini one from the starter set or ebay, but that's not the point. GW are still expecting you to pay that much for a ruleset that's probably been "playtested" by two blokes in a basement one night and given the green light. 

I could be wrong and this could be the greatest incarnation of 40k and the perfect tabletop game. Still isn't worth $75. . .




----
This rant was brought to you by late night Reaper (TM)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> "You've activated my trap card!!!"
> _-Loki the Trickster_


Does that mean Celestine has a Flashback cost of 4 and is immune to things that remove her from the game?


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I promised myself I wan't going to rant about GW prices any more this month, but $75 for a rulebook, seriously? The fuck?


Not even the most ludicrous of RPG books costs that much, and there's plenty that are the same size and hardcover as well, and with illustrations just as gorgeous if not more.

I've mentioned before how I think putting up the rules (including army rules) for free would do plenty of good things to cut costs and encourage the audience to experiment with models and armies at low points, and they could still sell the books for fans and collectors, just in much lower numbers and without having to worry as much about stocks.

But a forced, obligatory 75$ expense _just to get into the hobby_ plus the price of a codex, because you're going to start with something, means an absolute minimum of over 100$ _just to earn the right to play the game_, and you still haven't bought a single miniature!

It reeks of shameless elitism no matter how I try to look at it, it's like they don't give a damn about people's wallets or expenses and are willing to drive away everyone but the richest, most snob kids on the block as if they weren't worthy.

Hell you could easily get around 500 points with just about any army with that much money if you didn't have to pay the GW Club Tax, it's no surprise they're the only model company losing ground in a growing market, 100$ gets you pretty much in the basic playing range with most rulesets. I bet I could easily play in an average Infinity tournament with that much budget, but with GW? Nope, model count is still 0.

As if collecting sisters wasn't a wallet suicide already.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'm not saying that a 440p (full colour?) hardback book will be cheap to make, by any stretch.


I dunno... Just ordered the Marvel Encyclopedia (updated). A hardback 400 pages book with full-color artwork. 29$. Delivered. That's anywhere between 61$ and 71$ cheaper than what the BRB will sell for here :scratchhead: I can't even imagine what it will sell for in Oz. A kidney, I guess :laugh:

Phil


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

boreas said:


> I dunno... Just ordered the Marvel Encyclopedia (updated). A hardback 400 pages book with full-color artwork. 29$. Delivered. That's anywhere between 61$ and 71$ cheaper than what the BRB will sell for here :scratchhead: I can't even imagine what it will sell for in Oz. A kidney, I guess :laugh:
> 
> Phil


Aus$125, as Maddermax posted earlier....crazy crazy price, but at least I'll be spliting the price between my 2 sons and myself, oh and buying it from an aussie online store at a lesser than full retail price.

As will many many other aussie gamers I know.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

funny how in a supposedly declining economy companies think they will make more money by raising prices. now, GW does claim to have the "best wargaming miniatures in the world" but spending >250 bucks (BRB+codex+battleforce+HQ) to start with an army not in the starter set is a pain in the ass, not to mention complete bulljizz.

and who says psykers will become fantasy-ified, rumor + salt= we dont know


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> funny how in a supposedly declining economy companies think they will make more money by raising prices. now, GW does claim to have the "best wargaming miniatures in the world" but spending >250 bucks (BRB+codex+battleforce+HQ) to start with an army not in the starter set is a pain in the ass, not to mention complete bulljizz.
> 
> and who says psykers will become fantasy-ified, rumor + salt= we dont know


A lot of it has to do with business economics. Because when they make things they make X number of them at a time Sets A-W "cost them money" and they make money on X (it's more complicated than that, but that's the short explanation), and when they get to Set Y they have to run a whole A-X again "costing them money" since the product isn't being moved. Raising prices means that they can control how much is being sold at one time, maximizing profits (from a business economics standpoint).

This would also be why their "FLGS Support" program requires a minimum amount of stock of certain items. Because the FLGS has to buy them from GW, GW makes money on the item because they're not sitting on partially-sold runs of a product and instead the FLGS is the one forced to deal with the fact that the product is essentially losing money because it's not selling instead.

And for the record, most companies approach things this way, only they raise and lower prices continually, GW does a yearly increase instead (which to me means that they're growing at just enough of a rate that they have to raise prices to control sales so they continue to have a net profit on their products).

Isn't business economics a royal pain in the butt? 

EDIT: For the record with this approach they care less about you not buying since it may potentially cost them money when they have to do another full run on something because their out and more when you do. In fact if demand can continually put them into a tight spot of needing to make runs that don't sell quickly enough (basically more people buy more often causing them to have to make more runs, or forcing them to expand production) they could potentially be forced to lower prices to get full runs to sell instead of partial ones. It all depends on how they forecast sales and how sales actually do. Needless to say there is a very good reason business economics is it's own field of math.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

In the vein of Zion's post, there's a great article with a great deal of technical jargon by Duke over on BOLS. I've linked it below. It goes into detail to explain why GW makes the choices they do. It may not make anyone feel better but you may gain an inkling of how it works. It seems they make their decisions based more on money and less on the good of the hobby. Its unfortunate, but it may be that, at the end of the day, longevity is more important than short term spikes in success. 

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/06/editorial-gw-double-edged-sword-of.html


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Why.... why change the game so drastically? Was it that broken? Was it so far gone that we needed cards and lore sets too? Hopefully the 7th sets things straight when they realize what they've done. *Sigh*

Also... I don't have $100 right now... so looks like I'm going to play the 5th for a while longer anyway.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Why.... why change the game so drastically? Was it that broken? Was it so far gone that we needed cards and lore sets too? Hopefully the 7th sets things straight when they realize what they've done. *Sigh*
> 
> Also... I don't have $100 right now... so looks like I'm going to play the 5th for a while longer anyway.


How do you know it's been that drastically changed? Right now we have a LOT of rumors (some contradictory no less) and no SOLID information that really sets in stone how anything is or isn't going to work. 

Additionally 40K used to have minor psychic powers that most armies could get, so if anything this is a mechanic that is calling back to the games' past rather than some ridiculous new thing that's coming out of nowhere. Furthermore the cards are rumored to be like the cards for Fantasy: completely optional. Some people like having small, quick reference tools like that (or reference cards for turn order, ect), others don't. If you don't want them, don't buy them.

And you're in the US, so you can easilly get away with only spending $80 (counting in tax, on that) and get the regular rulebook and ignore everything else.

Sorry if I'm coming off a little harsh about it all but when you dig through enough rumor threads and blog posts crying that the game is changing (here's a hint: they change things every edition, it's kind of how GW works!) you start to lose the ability to politely smile and nod and pat people on the head reassuringly that everything is going to be okay, and instead want to start swinging a Thunderhammer at every post that even SOUNDS like they might be saying "the sky is falling".

But that just might be me spending too much time reading through posts on Warseer. I'm definitely taking a break from reading rumors for a while after 6th comes out. My faith in humanity's ability to be patient and reasonable couldn't fill a bottle cap right now.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Why.... why change the game so drastically? Was it that broken? Was it so far gone that we needed cards and lore sets too? Hopefully the 7th sets things straight when they realize what they've done. *Sigh*
> 
> Also... I don't have $100 right now... so looks like I'm going to play the 5th for a while longer anyway.


We don't know what's changing so to think its being changed drastically is pointless.

The cards are quick reference only. Print your own or use the BRB.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

My FLGS owner has also confirmed that the $74.25 usd is full retail price.



Mokuren said:


> Not even the most ludicrous of RPG books costs that much, and there's plenty that are the same size and hardcover as well, and with illustrations just as gorgeous if not more.
> 
> I've mentioned before how I think putting up the rules (including army rules) for free would do plenty of good things to cut costs and encourage the audience to experiment with models and armies at low points, and they could still sell the books for fans and collectors, just in much lower numbers and without having to worry as much about stocks.
> 
> ...


Which is why I made the inflammatory-yet-true statement that 40k would be better off being bought out by WoTC who produces higher quality books with better artists at a higher rate for less money. The cover artwork of most GW books alone is laughable. Just look at the Blood Angels codex and tell me that doesn't look like someone painted over a drawing done by a adolescent fan.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Which is why I made the inflammatory-yet-true statement that 40k would be better off being bought out by WoTC who produces higher quality books with better artists at a higher rate for less money. The cover artwork of most GW books alone is laughable. Just look at the Blood Angels codex and tell me that doesn't look like someone painted over a drawing done by a adolescent fan.


Not baught out by, but they could learn a lot from Paizo. Good quality books, at a decent cost. Stupidly cheap PDFs that don't actually impact sales of physical books that much, and freely available rules, without losing your IP that reduces barrier to entry to effectively zero.

This industry is like a bar of soap, the harder you grip it, the quicker it slips away.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kelann08 said:


> We don't know what's changing so to think its being changed drastically is pointless.
> 
> The cards are quick reference only. Print your own or use the BRB.


Yep I remember a similar game a few years ago that came with a deck of pyskic power cards for reference and it was called Warhammer 40K 2nd edition  still got em someware.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

That was the dark millenium box set with all the card decks. There was an article in white dwarf's standard bearer waste of two pages in regards to how that the games of the ninties were awash with cards, card counters and other endless templates and additions. And it has been their main strive to get away from that

like all things, it looks like they are going full circle, althoug hin fact closer to 1st edition just with a hard copy of the powers. I suspect some races like Orks and Eldar will be able to keep their powers as they are as they are rather unique in how they work.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

deathwatch27 said:


> Yep I remember a similar game a few years ago that came with a deck of pyskic power cards for reference and it was called Warhammer 40K 2nd edition  still got em someware.


It had cut out cards in the Codex for the vehicle data sheets too!

I personally like the idea. Not necessary, but useful to have to hand for quicker reference.

Of course, people who play a lot will get to know all the rules and then not see the point, but for us casual peeps, makes life that little bit easier.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Zion said:


> I still stand by if GW ever released an actual physical Emperor's Tarot it'd make for a neat addition to the universe and easy money as it'd have cool art too!


I'd buy that, and start casting readings immediately. :biggrin:

Well i'll be getting the rulebook, and once my DE army is painted properly i'll start really playing at my local GW.


LotN


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Given how little I get to play, I'm seriously debating buying the rule book. I like GW (price hikes aside); they have a fun universe, great models that I love to build and paint and the game (when the stars align and I can play) is a lot of fun. However, with a baby on the way, I really need to make my money go further. Looks like I'll either look for a discount seller online or wait for the box set and buy the small version. I'd like to support my FLGS (I know the owner) but $75 is really asking a lot from me right now.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zer0 said:


> Given how little I get to play, I'm seriously debating buying the rule book. I like GW (price hikes aside); they have a fun universe, great models that I love to build and paint and the game (when the stars align and I can play) is a lot of fun. However, with a baby on the way, I really need to make my money go further. Looks like I'll either look for a discount seller online or wait for the box set and buy the small version. I'd like to support my FLGS (I know the owner) but $75 is really asking a lot from me right now.


with a baby on the way maybe start a small change bottle and throw all your shrapnel in once a week, keep the bottle hidden from the missus though or.... 
time to wave goodbye to impulse buys


----------



## Necrosapien (Nov 7, 2011)

So, 75 bucks for the rules and another 35 or so for a codex plus about 200-300 on mini's for a new player, just to build a decent army. Yeah, I'll be convincing friends to play real soon.

Warmachine/Hordes is looking more appealing all the time. 100 bucks'd get you started in that....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Necrosapien said:


> Warmachine/Hordes is looking more appealing all the time. 100 bucks'd get you started in that....


would get you started in 40k too, Assault on black reach will also get a new version in the near future.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll probably just pony up for the boxed set with the minis at this point (assuming it doesn't cost $200). The fluff doesn't do much for me and I know how to paint minis, so the pocket rulebook is all I really need. Absolutely no point in shelling out that much for the BRB alone. $75 is plain robbery for a core rulebook, IMO. Especially compared to similar minis or roleplaying games.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll admit it is pricey, especially compared to other companies, but there are options, wait a few months for a cheaper one on ebay. Or walk away - but few ever do!


----------



## Necrosapien (Nov 7, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> would get you started in 40k too, Assault on black reach will also get a new version in the near future.


Yeah, assuming you want to play marines or orcs. The Warmachine box set is still cheaper. Still two armies. I'm just looking at it from the point of view of someone starting from scratch. I've had a couple friends that were interested in playing till they did the math.

I just started playing and I'm really debating whether or not I want to get this.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

i kinda feel bad for this friend of mine who is still in middle school (E.G. no income) and JUST bought AoBR the day before 6th edition came out...kinda sucks...



bitsandkits said:


> would get you started in 40k too, Assault on black reach will also get a new version in the near future.


 not true, you still need to buy a codex.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

And of course the new version of AoBR is going to be more expensive.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Necrosapien said:


> Yeah, assuming you want to play marines or orcs. The Warmachine box set is still cheaper. Still two armies. I'm just looking at it from the point of view of someone starting from scratch. I've had a couple friends that were interested in playing till they did the math.
> 
> I just started playing and I'm really debating whether or not I want to get this.



But far fewer models. AoBR you get 50, the Warmahordes set gives you 17.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> i kinda feel bad for this friend of mine who is still in middle school (E.G. no income) and JUST bought AoBR the day before 6th edition came out...kinda sucks..


The models are still valid and of pretty decent quality too. It's just the rules that aren't going to be any good.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> But far fewer models. AoBR you get 50, the Warmahordes set gives you 17.


The two sets are basically the same price in the UK too from the looks of things (Certainly on Wayland), if anything the AoBR set is cheaper...

My plan is to get the new set so that I have two basic forces to start playing against with people while I convince them they want to play this as well as FB. So I don't *really* care what comes in the set....


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Arcane said:


> Which is why I made the inflammatory-yet-true statement that 40k would be better off being bought out by WoTC who produces higher quality books with better artists at a higher rate for less money. The cover artwork of most GW books alone is laughable. Just look at the Blood Angels codex and tell me that doesn't look like someone painted over a drawing done by a adolescent fan.


WotC might have handled it that well a decade ago, but not anymore. Fourth edition D&D was a gawdawful clusterfuck. The art was a joke; and the rules, by and large, are reviled by everyone. 

It might improve things, though. Wizards' failing with 4th edition D&D got us Pathfinder, maybe a Wizards' 40K would get Paizo to create the next great war-game! :laugh:


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Pictures of all the (cool as shit) stuff.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, for those who don't want to squint to read...

*First Picture*
_Collector's Edition_
Comes with a sturdy case with two front flaps that open to reveal four heroes of Space Marines. The case is "leatherette" and features "debossed" emblems of the aquila and iron halo. There's a "secret panel" that pops open to reveal the rule book. Its pages are made of "high quality parchment" and is limited to 4,000 numbered copies worldwide.

_The Gamer's Edition_
This edition comes in a leatherette satchel. It includes two metal pin badges - one aquila and one eight pointed Chaos star that you can pin above the toggle (see picture). Inside is a standard edition rulebook and a "collector edition exclusive" set of Munitorium Dice (by the look, its the same dice, just a different color). The dice are otherwise identical to the ones in the other picture and come with a lasgun power pack tin. There's room in the satchel for the rulebook and some codices as well as three slots for the lasgun power packs (so you can carry the one you get and buy the two you need* in the other photo).

*I use the word need very, very, very, very loosely.

I can't figure out what the hell the little servo skulls are - its not in the description.

*Second Photo*
_Munitorium Templates_
The top left is the Munitorium Templates. Pretty self expalantory. You get a 3" blast, 5" blast and 8" flamer template with blue crystal stuff.

_Munitorium Tape Measure_
Its a servo skull tape measure. Its metal tang (the down turned bit at the front) make the teeth when its closed. The tape measure is red, 120" long and every 13" has an aquila to denote "the High Lords of Terra and the benevolent Emperor". Pressing the bionic eye will retract the tape measure. 

This is my favorite. Servo skull tape measure. The next step on the long journey to having a real servo skull measure everything for you and hover over your shoulder the entire game. Coming from Apple in the fall of 28,042 - the iSkull. Okay, enough of that. My guess is that it functions just like the current one in which the tape is held in place by default as opposed to normal tape measure that have a switch to flip to hold it in place. Its a minor issue but I prefer it this way. My only concern is that the aquilas might make reading 12 inches a pain in the ass. Can't really see them in the photo.

_Dice Sets_
Each set comes in a lasgun power pack tin. The first are the *Munitorium Dice* from the Gamer Edition, different colors. They are (I think it says) 14mm in width and feature a piece of art from 40K backing an ornate number. *Battlefield Objective* dice are to "represent the location and significance of the myriad Primary and Secondary Mission Objectives used in the Eternal War scenarios. In addition they can be used to denote the nature of a Mysterious Objective once revealed." Lot of hints at new scenarios. Very exciting. The final set are *Vehicle Markers*. They indicate ongoing vehicle status effects. You get four AP 3 damage dice, two AP 2 damage dice, 2 AP one damage dice, two Hull Point Counters and two Vehicle Status markers. There's some interesting info for you.

Looks like vehicles got more "complex". Still not sure what the AP 3, 2 and 1 are. It may mean something different as it applies to the markers. Likely refers to a chart we haven't seen yet. Most exciting of all, to me, is the new scenarios. Just the mention of "myriad of Primary and Secondary Objectives" makes me quiver. This could mean some very tactically driven games. I can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some interesting infromation there Kelann08.

I like the servo skull measure, it looks very characterful so will probably get one. I wish there was a UK price list somewhere so I could plan what I am getting.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

humakt said:


> I wish there was a UK price list somewhere so I could plan what I am getting.


Its not unreasonable to assume that the UK prices will be in line with exchange rates, so just use a Converter 

As for the products: I quite like the Servo Skull Tape but it looks unwieldy, i will have to see it for real to determine its value for use. The Templates and Dice are awesome though and i will be getting those.

Alice


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed, the dice do look good. I am interested in the vehicle damage ones, but Im not sure about the other dice. I have hundreds of marked cubes already and dont think I can justify buying more. The templates have not got me excited yet, maybe they will look better in real life.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

The collectors edition looks very tempting . . . .


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> The collectors edition looks very tempting . . . .


Im gonna have one i think, i got warhammer 8th collectors and its amazing, though it rarely comes out of its box.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

humakt said:


> Agreed, the dice do look good. I am interested in the vehicle damage ones, but Im not sure about the other dice. I have hundreds of marked cubes already and dont think I can justify buying more. The templates have not got me excited yet, maybe they will look better in real life.


Yeah, the standard clear ones are much more practical really. If it's anything like the fantasy templates set, they'll also be slightly larger than standard templates as well. I wonder if you'll see WAAC players buying them up to get that extra quarter inch around the edges...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

maddermax said:


> I wonder if you'll see WAAC players buying them up to get that extra quarter inch around the edges...


Not many people would say no to an extra 1/4 inch I suppose.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

humakt said:


> Not many people would say no to an extra 1/4 inch I suppose.


Fnar fnar. ^__^


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so getting the gamer edition!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Dammit, I'm entering multiple gaming competitions this summer, organised by GW so I kind of need it... And a tale of X gamers... where am I going to get the money?!

I hate it when people bitch about the hobby being expensive, but this time I'm joining you guys.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> WotC might have handled it that well a decade ago, but not anymore. Fourth edition D&D was a gawdawful clusterfuck. The art was a joke; and the rules, by and large, are reviled by everyone.
> 
> It might improve things, though. Wizards' failing with 4th edition D&D got us Pathfinder, maybe a Wizards' 40K would get Paizo to create the next great war-game! :laugh:



while I cannot disagree that 4th ed was a botch on wotc's part, you cannot deny that they have the greatest living fantasy artists amongst them. Artists like Lockwood and Brom stand unrivaled by any other artist; even those on the GW's books pale in comparison. 

My point is that WoTC has vast potential with every release they offer. GW seems to have burnt out their steam long ago... each edition contains rehashed/reused artwork, restated fluff and/or ignores certain codex which they haven't paid attention to recently. It reminds me of a sinking ship's crew trying to patch holes but can never seem to succeed in keeping up with the rising water surrounding them.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

$75 for the rulebook? You have failed me for the last time GW. If the boxed set that has the paperback version is more than $175, then Ebay users will be getting my patronage from now on.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Just looked at that list, and I will be buying drum roll please....

None of it 

Seriously why waste money on 

tape measure => hardware store
template => I have about 10 sets
a bag => Why???
cards => not needed in fantasy don't think I'll need them here

One possible but we'll wait and see

Rulebook => I wait till the starter set is released, if its good model wise I'll buy 2 and stick one book on ebay. GW non rules sections in their books have been poor for a while now


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Just looked at that list, and I will be buying drum roll please....
> 
> None of it
> 
> ...


I can't see the point in the "hobby" sections any more, you can find everything online so they should just have a few pages and say "for more go to our website",


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone have any info on what the box set is and when it'll be released? I'm thinking of getting a digital copy of the BRB and a started box paper copy.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It's due for release in September, 
there are conflicting (yet similar) lists for what will come in the box


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Where are those lists?


----------

